# At the Crossroads of Smoking and Whiskey - Bourbonites Unite!



## bvbull200 (Sep 11, 2013)

A couple of weeks ago, I started a thread asking questions about my first smoke that was coming up.  The conversation spawned a wonderful tangent about whiskey.  How to use it for injections, what are favorites for sipping, best values, etc....

It was a great blend of two topics that I enjoy, which appeared to resonate with at least a couple others.

The purpose of this thread is to bring others in to the same fold.  First and foremost, it is about smoking meat and meant as a place to discuss the art and talk about cooks as they come up, as they happen, and after they finish, but it has the unique blend of incorporating whiskey talk as well.

Might be a dumb idea, but who knows.  Hopefully TX Smoker, biscuithead, Flash, Smokin isthe Dr, PGSmoker64, and others that made that original conversation so enjoyable will chime in.

To start, I have 3 pork butts currently thawing to be ready to smoke on Sunday morning.  6 lbs, 6 lbs, and 8.5 lbs.  240* worked really well for me last time, so I'm only going to change the rub/injections this time.  I'll leave everything else the same so as to have just one variable compared to last time.

On the whiskey front, I had a bottle of Four Roses for a "mixing" bourbon, but it is a little low.  Probably going to replace it with my go-to, Larceny.  I can sip or mix that stuff as I see fit.  Might even mess around and add some to an injection.

This will only be my second smoke ever, so I am taking baby steps, here.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 11, 2013)

Sounds like you are going to be in Pork heaven! If you come up with a good injection using whiskey, please post!

Don't forget the Q View!


----------



## kranders (Sep 11, 2013)

Someone was posting about using Jack Daniel's Honey during the foiling portion of their 2-2-1 rib cooking. I think I will give that a try next time since I always have some on hand.

As far as the sipping part...I am partial to Gentleman Jack...although labeled as a "Tennessee Whiskey" it is actually a bourbon. I used to prefer Maker's Mark but feel their smoothness isn't quite what it used to be when they were "small batch". Knob Creek would be my preference if price was no object!

Any suggestions for a smooth bourbon I can try would be appreciated. I usually sip mine straight over 1 or 2 ice cubes.


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 11, 2013)

I can see JD Honey working quite well as an injection ingredient or as part of the mopping/spritzing.

Go see if your local liquor store has Larceny available.  I liken it to Maker's, but prefer it.  Price-wise, it is about 10-15% less than Maker's Mark, but has a taste/smoothness that rivals Maker's 46, in my opinion.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have used this in the past. Then rubbed it with honey a ffew min before I pulled it. MY T FINE.













rack.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jul 1, 2013






And this is for sipping!













beer 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jul 14, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 11, 2013)

I will be watching this thread with great interest. I generally sip Maker's Mark, but our relationship isn't exclusive.


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 11, 2013)

What is in the barrels?  I have a barrel sitting empty but made to age whiskey.  Looks just like those.  Any tips on what to put in it?


----------



## link (Sep 11, 2013)

kranders said:


> Someone was posting about using Jack Daniel's Honey during the foiling portion of their 2-2-1 rib cooking. I think I will give that a try next time since I always have some on hand.
> 
> 
> As far as the sipping part...I am partial to Gentleman Jack...although labeled as a "Tennessee Whiskey" it is actually a bourbon. I used to prefer Maker's Mark but feel their smoothness isn't quite what it used to be when they were "small batch". Knob Creek would be my preference if price was no object!
> ...



The last time I made Ribs using the 3-2-1 method when I foiled them I added some melted butter, honey and Jack Daniels (also what I like to sip). I have never done this before and they really came out nice. Just a hint of the Whiskey on them.

I will do this again.


----------



## kranders (Sep 11, 2013)

bvbull200 said:


> Go see if your local liquor store has Larceny available.  I liken it to Maker's, but prefer it.  Price-wise, it is about 10-15% less than Maker's Mark, but has a taste/smoothness that rivals Maker's 46, in my opinion.


I see that they do have Larceny at my local BevMo store. I will have to give it a try.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm intrigued about smoking with bourbon.  As for sipping, Buffalo Trace and Eagle Rare are 2 of my favorite bourbans.  Love me some Jameson's though.  FYI, I live just outside Boston, so I kind of have to.


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 11, 2013)

One of the butts I'm smoking on Sunday is a bit of an extra.  I think I'll try something boubon-ey with that one.  I'll scour the net for some recipes on injections, spritzes, and finishing sauces that feature bourbon and see what I can come up with. 

Eagle Rare.....that is some really good stuff.  I don't know how that one escaped my mind in the other thread.  Definitely a favorite for sipping.  Though slightly more expensive, it is worth it.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 11, 2013)

bvbull200 said:


> One of the butts I'm smoking on Sunday is a bit of an extra.  I think I'll try something boubon-ey with that one.  I'll scour the net for some recipes on injections, spritzes, and finishing sauces that feature bourbon and see what I can come up with.
> 
> Eagle Rare.....that is some really good stuff.  I don't know how that one escaped my mind in the other thread.  Definitely a favorite for sipping.  Though slightly more expensive, it is worth it.



Eagle Rare is actually cheaper than Buffalo Trace up here... although they are probably all more expensive up here than where you are.


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 11, 2013)

bgosnell151 said:


> Eagle Rare is actually cheaper than Buffalo Trace up here... although they are probably all more expensive up here than where you are.


I can't remember where Buffalo Trace is priced, but I know Eagle Rare is priced a bit above Maker's and the like.  Not terribly expensive, but a bit of a jump from some other good options.  It was the first bourbon that made me realize how good bourbon could be sipped by itself.  Up to that point (some years ago, mind you), I was strictly a Jack/Coke guy if I was drinking whiskey.  Now, bourbon and coke is still an option, but just drinking it neat often really hits the spot.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 11, 2013)

bvbull200 said:


> I can't remember where Buffalo Trace is priced, but I know Eagle Rare is priced a bit above Maker's and the like.  Not terribly expensive, but a bit of a jump from some other good options.  It was the first bourbon that made me realize how good bourbon could be sipped by itself.  Up to that point (some years ago, mind you), I was strictly a Jack/Coke guy if I was drinking whiskey.  Now, bourbon and coke is still an option, but just drinking it neat often really hits the spot.



Eagle Rare was my first enjoyable expedition into sipping bourbon as well.  May pick up a bottle this weekend if I can find one.  My wife will thank you for spending our money.  :biggrin:

And I will be sipping it while smoking something, but not sure if it will be short ribs or a chuck roast.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 11, 2013)

I went the other way with some Rye.

Crispy bacon.













bacbur.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 11, 2013






Some Rye













bacbur1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 11, 2013






Rye & Bacon













bacbur2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 11, 2013






3 weeks later i strained the Rye 8 times.













bacbur3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 11, 2013


















bacbur4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 11, 2013






Booyah













bacbur5.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 11, 2013






Mild bacon taste. Maybe next time use 6 slices.

Yes i tried the bacon, it was kinda mushy


----------



## kusinskij (Sep 11, 2013)

bgosnell151 said:


> I'm intrigued about smoking with bourbon. As for sipping, Buffalo Trace and Eagle Rare are 2 of my favorite bourbans. Love me some Jameson's though. FYI, I live just outside Boston, so I kind of have to.


I'm with you on the Buffalo Trace....  That is my go to Bourbon.  First because of it's taste and second because I served with the 17th Infantry "Buffalo's" at Fort Ord.  I use old Bourbon barrels for smoking almost everything (Brisket, Pork Butt, Bacon and cheese).


----------



## palladini (Sep 11, 2013)

I will never use any whiskey in any Smoking meat or any other smoker adventure I Endeavour in.  Whiskey can take me places I do want to go, but lets talking Rum, and I am in.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 11, 2013)

@Nepas... I am pretty sure you are a genius.  Count me in on trying that one.


----------



## cholla (Sep 11, 2013)

kranders said:


> Someone was posting about using Jack Daniel's Honey during the foiling portion of their 2-2-1 rib cooking. I think I will give that a try next time since I always have some on hand.
> 
> As far as the sipping part...I am partial to Gentleman Jack...although labeled as a "Tennessee Whiskey" it is actually a bourbon. I used to prefer Maker's Mark but feel their smoothness isn't quite what it used to be when they were "small batch". Knob Creek would be my preference if price was no object!
> 
> Any suggestions for a smooth bourbon I can try would be appreciated. I usually sip mine straight over 1 or 2 ice cubes.


Woodford Reserve is my favorite. Pricy, but man when you taste it.


----------



## smokingreg (Sep 11, 2013)

kranders said:


> Someone was posting about using Jack Daniel's Honey during the foiling portion of their 2-2-1 rib cooking. I think I will give that a try next time since I always have some on hand.
> 
> As far as the sipping part...I am partial to Gentleman Jack...although labeled as a "Tennessee Whiskey" it is actually a bourbon. I used to prefer Maker's Mark but feel their smoothness isn't quite what it used to be when they were "small batch". Knob Creek would be my preference if price was no object!
> 
> Any suggestions for a smooth bourbon I can try would be appreciated. I usually sip mine straight over 1 or 2 ice cubes.


I learn something new every day.  So Jack is a bourbon.  Who woulda thunk it?

"Jack Daniel's whiskey is filtered through sugar maple charcoal in large wooden vats prior to aging, which is an extra step that is not used in making most Bourbon whiskey,[sup][56][/sup] and the company claims that this makes the product different from Bourbon. However, Tennessee whiskey is required to be "a straight Bourbon Whiskey" under terms of the North American Free Trade Agreement,[sup][57][/sup] and Canadian law,[sup][58][/sup] and there is no other legal definition of the term "Tennessee whiskey" (other than U.S. law governing the definition of "whiskey" in general)."


----------



## smokingreg (Sep 11, 2013)

As for bourbon, it's pretty amazing living in the south.  There is so much quality bourbon that's at a bargain price.

I cannot say enough good things about Evan Williams 1783 Small Batch.  For less than $15 for a 750, you *will not* find a higher quality bourbon.  Period.  This stuff should easily be +$30.

Very Old Barton is also quality stuff.

Old Forrester is good for the money ~$17.

My standby is plain old Evan Williams black label.  I'll buy this above pretty much any other bourbon because of the price to quality ratio.  It is complex enough to sip, but cheap enough that you don't feel bad about mixing it.  All in all, it is extremely solid and often overlooked.

Something that comes highly recommended to me is Ancient Ancient Age 10 Year bourbon.  It's sub ~$20 and supposedly has the complexity of a $50 small batch.  Too bad I can't find it in Nashville.


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 11, 2013)

bgosnell151 said:


> Eagle Rare was my first enjoyable expedition into sipping bourbon as well. May pick up a bottle this weekend if I can find one. My wife will thank you for spending our money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can put it on me only if I can put my upcoming bourbon purchase on you ;)


nepas said:


> I went the other way with some Rye.
> 
> Mild bacon taste. Maybe next time use 6 slices.
> 
> Yes i tried the bacon, it was kinda mushy


You are my hero.  I had some bacon bourbon at a bar once and immediately thought it would be better to try it with a rye.  I've never done it before, though.  I will DEFINITELY be trying your recipe, though.  Good choice in rye as well ;).


kusinskij said:


> I'm with you on the Buffalo Trace....  That is my go to Bourbon.  First because of it's taste and second because I served with the 17th Infantry "Buffalo's" at Fort Ord.  I use old Bourbon barrels for smoking almost everything (Brisket, Pork Butt, Bacon and cheese).


Fine reason to drink the stuff.  Thanks for your service!


cholla said:


> Woodford Reserve is my favorite. Pricy, but man when you taste it.


Sooooo smooth.  I have to put it on birthday and Christmas wish lists, though.


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 11, 2013)

By the way, great posts everyone.  Exactly what I hoped this thread would be.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 11, 2013)

Make what you like......It is just like good Q


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm too new at this to know what I like ;).


----------



## smokin isthe dr (Sep 11, 2013)

Not only do I once again second the aforementioned recommendations of larceny and buffalo trace, the wife recently found that buffalo trace makes a "bourbon creme". Think Irish cream with more of a bourbon taste. That stuff is pretty awesome for a different bourbon experience. 

Also, I did use some bourbon in a couple of my previous smokes. Did the braided pork tenderloin with an apple bourbon glaze before smoking. It was pretty delicious. The first time I used bourbon in a smoke was in a smoked whole chicken. I used it mainly as a mop throughout the smoke and it just had a hint of bourbon flavor. Think next time an injection would be the better route with chicken.


----------



## smokin isthe dr (Sep 11, 2013)

bvbull200 said:


> Last time, with my pork butt, I didn't make a "finishing sauce" for the pulled pork.  If I do one this time, what exactly is my goal with it?  Does it impact the flavor a lot or a little?  Am I just adding a little "juice"?  I'm thinking that adding a bourbon flavor at this point might be a little much.  I should probably stick to an injection if I just want a subtle whiskey flavor.



In my vast experience with finishing sauces (I think all of two tries) it impacted the flavor a lot. However, I do recommend the finishing sauce.  There is a lot of great recipes on here for finishing sauces.  Last time I tried JJ's finishing sauce. It really accentuated the flavor of the meat and I highly recommend it.


----------



## sknabnoj (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm a traditional Jack Daniels sipper myself. However, using it in a foil seems like a great idea to me, I'm very excited to try that. I have a friend who has dabble with bourbon as an injection in brisket and he says it turns out really nicely. My question is, more of a curiostiy actually, has anyone tried injecting Kaluha in pork? I'm wondering if the sweetness would compliment it.


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 12, 2013)

I read of an injection comprised of bourbon, honey, blackberry jam, and pepper.  There is a whiskey called Bird Dog Blackberry, which is, as the name suggests, a blackberry flavored whiskey.  It has the elements of a whiskey, but is a different experience altogether.  Actually tastes like cherry coke when mixed with diet coke.  I might give Bird Dog, honey, and black pepper a try for the injection.  Pretty simple injection and should add just a hint of whiskey flavor to the meat.  I'll leave the rest of the flavor to the rub and finishing sauce.

Looking forward to the smoke this weekend!


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 15, 2013)

Well...I just put 3 butts on and 1 lamb shank that I bought for the hell of it.  No clue how that will turn out, but we'll see.

Here is where the whiskey comes in.

1 of the butts is injected with a mixture of agave nectar, black pepper, and Bird Dog Blackberry whiskey.  I then rubbed it with an off-the-shelf rub from Salt Lick.

The lamb shank was marinaded overnight in a mixture of bourbon (Four Roses) and olive oil.  I then sprinkled it with salt, ground pepper, and fresh rosemary.  I'm figuring around 10 hours for the pork, but only around 4 hours or so on the lamb shank.  That should make a nice little snack around lunch time :).

As for drinks, since I have to work tomorrow, it won't be too much, but probably will have a glass or two of Dalmore 15 year and then have some Four Roses mixes the rest of the way out.


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 15, 2013)

You all must have had too much to drink last night.

The lamb shank came off after around 5 hours or so:













20130915_141550_zps83d1e0aa.jpg



__ bvbull200
__ Sep 15, 2013






Then after it rested for a little while:













20130915_151909_zpsee7c174e.jpg



__ bvbull200
__ Sep 15, 2013






This was marinaded in olive oil, bourbon, salt, pepper, and rosemary.  Turned out pretty good.


----------



## jeffed76 (Sep 15, 2013)

I used some Benchmark whiskey during the foil portion of my 3-2-1 ribs (Johnny trig style).  They were quite tasted and tender.  I don't know much about whiskey, but the guy at the liqueur store said Benchmark was cheap but good enough to drink.  I think my favorite sip'in whiskey has to be that JD honey, man that stuff is dangerous :)


----------



## smokingreg (Sep 15, 2013)

that shank looks fantastic.

as for having too much to drink, i wish.  we've got a 10 day old that is keeping me away from smoking and away from sleeping, but that's okay.

Maybe soon:


----------



## disco (Sep 15, 2013)

I am sorry. I have never understood the attraction to bourbon. If you want to cook with a nice whiskey flavour, I prefer rye (you call it Canadian whiskey). For cooking, Canadian Club or 5 Crown. For sipping, Alberta Springs.

Another great whiskey for cooking is Irish. It has the smooth taste of Scotch without the peaty taste, For cooking, Bushmills or Jamesons. For sipping, Red Breast or Jameson 18 Year Old.

Disco


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 15, 2013)

Disco said:


> I am sorry. I have never understood the attraction to bourbon. If you want to cook with a nice whiskey flavour, I prefer rye (you call it Canadian whiskey). For cooking, Canadian Club or 5 Crown. For sipping, Alberta Springs.
> 
> Another great whiskey for cooking is Irish. It has the smooth taste of Scotch without the peaty taste, For cooking, Bushmills or Jamesons. For sipping, Red Breast or Jameson 18 Year Old.
> 
> Disco



I can understand your thoughts as I was always a fan of Rye vs Bourbon, that is until I had some of the smaller distillers, Buffalo Trace or Eagle Rare... so much flavor.


----------



## smokin isthe dr (Sep 15, 2013)

Currently have a Boston butt on that was injected with a mix of bourbon and apple cider. I also opened and marinated Thai hot peppers in the mix prior to injection. Gonna be an all nighter.  Will let you know how it turns out. I used some wild turkey 101 in the injection. Kinda low end but couldn't bring myself to use my buffalo trace or larceny on this test run. 

Also have a Cincinnati chili fatty, brisket, and another butt on. Gonna be a meat fest at my house tomorrow!:yahoo:


----------



## kranders (Sep 15, 2013)

smokingreg said:


> I learn something new every day.  So Jack is a bourbon.  Who woulda thunk it?
> 
> "Jack Daniel's whiskey is filtered through sugar maple charcoal in large wooden vats prior to aging, which is an extra step that is not used in making most Bourbon whiskey,[sup][56][/sup] and the company claims that this makes the product different from Bourbon. However, Tennessee whiskey is required to be "a straight Bourbon Whiskey" under terms of the North American Free Trade Agreement,[sup][57][/sup] and Canadian law,[sup][58][/sup] and there is no other legal definition of the term "Tennessee whiskey" (other than U.S. law governing the definition of "whiskey" in general)."


Some great research. I would love to visit the Jack Daniel's distillery. Being from Calif it probably won't be for awhile!!


----------



## kranders (Sep 15, 2013)

> Mild bacon taste. Maybe next time use 6 slices.
> 
> Yes i tried the bacon, it was kinda mushy


I'm gonna have to try this!! Bacon and bourbon sound good too!!


----------



## kranders (Sep 15, 2013)

jeffed76 said:


> I think my favorite sip'in whiskey has to be that JD honey, man that stuff is dangerous :)


I have to agree with that!! The first time I tied it I told the wife that this stuff could get me in trouble. It's so smooth and good I don't know when to stop!


----------



## kranders (Sep 15, 2013)

bvbull200 said:


> ... just drinking it neat often really hits the spot.


That's the way I drink it! Maybe a couple of ice cubes, but that's it. Why buy the good stuff if you're going to mix it?


----------



## smokingreg (Sep 15, 2013)

kranders said:


> Some great research. I would love to visit the Jack Daniel's distillery. Being from Calif it probably won't be for awhile!!


wiki for the win.


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 15, 2013)

Smokin isthe Dr said:


> Currently have a Boston butt on that was injected with a mix of bourbon and apple cider. I also opened and marinated Thai hot peppers in the mix prior to injection. Gonna be an all nighter. Will let you know how it turns out. I used some wild turkey 101 in the injection. Kinda low end but couldn't bring myself to use my buffalo trace or larceny on this test run.
> 
> Also have a Cincinnati chili fatty, brisket, and another butt on. Gonna be a meat fest at my house tomorrow!


Drink the better stuff and squirt that little piggy with something a little less expensive.  Nothing wrong with that, in my opinion.  I look at it similar to cooking wine vs. good, drinking wine.

Let us know how the butt turns out!


Disco said:


> I am sorry. I have never understood the attraction to bourbon. If you want to cook with a nice whiskey flavour, I prefer rye (you call it Canadian whiskey). For cooking, Canadian Club or 5 Crown. For sipping, Alberta Springs.
> 
> Another great whiskey for cooking is Irish. It has the smooth taste of Scotch without the peaty taste, For cooking, Bushmills or Jamesons. For sipping, Red Breast or Jameson 18 Year Old.
> 
> Disco


Bourbon has a flavor that is very appealing to some, myself included.  It would seem to lend itself well to smoking meat, too.  Bourbon is always aged in oak barrels, so, depending how prominent that is in your selection, you can be adding that flavor.  Many bourbons have a sweet, almost caramel-like flavor to them, not too dissimilar to the maple, honey, or brown sugar that is often added to rubs.

For what it is worth, I don't consider Canadian whiskey and rye whiskey to be one and the same.   Canadian rye whiskey only requires it to have some rye in it.  In many blends, the rye component can be pretty low.  In American rye whiskey, it has to contain at least 51% rye.  I really enjoy rye whiskey and will probably sneak some of it in to an injection at some point, but I see the appeal of bourbon, too.

I rarely drink Irish whiskey anymore.  I have a tough time picking it over bourbon or rye, which I normally drink, or picking it over a good scotch when the occasion permits.  18 year Jameson is really good, though.  Only had it twice, but enjoyed it.


kranders said:


> That's the way I drink it! Maybe a couple of ice cubes, but that's it. Why buy the good stuff if you're going to mix it?


When I need just a slight chill, I drop in a couple of whiskey rocks.  They don't cool as much as ice cubes, but that is because they aren't melting in to the drink.  

You are spot on, though!  Good whiskey deserves your full, undivided attention ;)


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 17, 2013)

kranders said:


> Some great research. I would love to visit the Jack Daniel's distillery. Being from Calif it probably won't be for awhile!!


You might be disappointed. My folks went there a couple years ago, and toured the distillery and gift shops. But the distillery itself is in a "dry" county. You can't taste or buy any JD at all.


----------



## palladini (Sep 17, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> You might be disappointed. My folks went there a couple years ago, and toured the distillery and gift shops. But the distillery itself is in a "dry" county. You can't taste or buy any JD at all.


I went there myself, and your correct, it is in dry county, they cannot sell any liquor at the store or distillery.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes, you can!  JD has a special tasting tour , now.  Check their website, look under tours.  Also, their gift shop in the White Rabbit Saloon has been selling commerative bottles for years.


----------



## kranders (Sep 18, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> You might be disappointed. My folks went there a couple years ago, and toured the distillery and gift shops. But the distillery itself is in a "dry" county. You can't taste or buy any JD at all.


That would be OK. I am just really interested in their process and would enjoy the atmosphere. I have been all around their websites and find it fascinating. The process and the history!


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 18, 2013)

This thread has really got me craving bourbon.  Just got a bottle of Buffalo Trace and 4 pack of Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale.  Curious the cost difference of bourbon in the southeast vs here inNew England.  I just paid $30 for a 750 of Buffalo Trace.


----------



## smokingreg (Sep 18, 2013)

bgosnell151 said:


> This thread has really got me craving bourbon. Just got a bottle of Buffalo Trace and 4 pack of Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale. Curious the cost difference of bourbon in the southeast vs here inNew England. I just paid $30 for a 750 of Buffalo Trace.


That's pretty steep.  It's around ~$25 in Nashville.  Hard to justify when I can get Evan 1793 for $13 and I think it tastes better.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 18, 2013)

smokingreg said:


> That's pretty steep.  It's around ~$25 in Nashville.  Hard to justify when I can get Evan 1793 for $13 and I think it tastes better.



Anything around here that costs $13 comes in a flimsy plastic bottle... I admit to never trying any of them but generally follow the rule of not buying liquor in a plastic bottle.  Shocked at how close the costs of BT are though.


----------



## smokingreg (Sep 18, 2013)

bgosnell151 said:


> Anything around here that costs $13 comes in a flimsy plastic bottle... I admit to never trying any of them but generally follow the rule of not buying liquor in a plastic bottle. Shocked at how close the costs of BT are though.


$25 is probably on the high end here.  In all honestly, it may be close to $20, but I never buy it.

I can't say enough about trying cheaper bourbon.  While there is some you'd never want to drink straight up, it is amazing how good some of the cheap stuff is.  Granted, our selection in the southeast is large, but plain old black label Evan Williams is some seriously cheap and solid bourbon.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah, when I look at most of it, it says, "made in Vermont" or "made in Maine"... no thx on that one.


----------



## smokingreg (Sep 18, 2013)

no thanks.  stick to KY and TN.


----------



## donttread (Sep 18, 2013)

My 2-2-1 foil pack consists of birddog peach whiskey, yellow mustard, honey, and apple juice. The ribs taste awesome...and so do the drinks waiting for the food to finish :)


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 18, 2013)

For some reason, I see a lot of this Hudson Bourbon around here. It's made in NYC. Always makes me think about that old Pace salsa commercial.

_"New York City?!?"_

_"Get a rope."_













640x480px-LL-677a85f4_SamElliot.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Sep 18, 2013


----------



## kranders (Sep 19, 2013)

bgosnell151 said:


> This thread has really got me craving bourbon.  Just got a bottle of Buffalo Trace and 4 pack of Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale.  Curious the cost difference of bourbon in the southeast vs here inNew England.  I just paid $30 for a 750 of Buffalo Trace.


$21 here in California.


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 19, 2013)

I might be heading up to the liquor store this weekend.  I'll price a bottle of Buffalo Trace.  Good stuff, but I never really buy it.  I've had enough gifted to me or brought over by party attendees, that I haven't had to.


----------



## smokingreg (Sep 19, 2013)

This is such a fantastic thread.  I hereby declare this the late-night and early morning drinking and bbq'ing thread. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It's been a little while since I fired up the egg due to my wife having a baby a couple weeks ago.  Any recommendations?  I'm leaning toward spares or a chucky.  I've got a couple butts in the freezer, but don't have time to thaw them out.  Plus, I've got 7 cooked lbs in the freezer.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have obviously been on hiatus the past few weeks!  Work has me hoping all over the country right now.

I saw that our host (bvbull200) mentioned Eagle Rare!  Love it...one of my first sippin' whiskeys...Eagle Rare 101.  I can attribute a few hangovers to getting slightly carried away...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I also saw a comment about finishing sauces with a question about if that was the right time to add bourbon..."could be" is my answer.  I use Makers Mark in my PGSmoker's BDSE as you guys know already, but I'm thinking that you could probably add a cup or two of bourbon to my PGSmoker's Finishing Sauce and come out with some pretty good que!   The BDSE and finishing sauce ARE on the same thread guys, check 'em out.

IMHO there is a fine line between overpowering your que with bourbon and complimenting the flavor and only you and your guests can make that determination.

Good luck, happy smokin' and happy sippin',

Bill


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 19, 2013)

smokingreg said:


> This is such a fantastic thread.  I hereby declare this the late-night and early morning drinking and bbq'ing thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the idea!  You and everyone else in this thread have shown that there is a pretty solid group of smoke/bbq & whiskey fans.

And dude...congratulations on the baby!  We had our first one just over 3 months ago.  Your first?  


PGSmoker64 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have obviously been on hiatus the past few weeks!  Work has me hoping all over the country right now.
> 
> ...


I'll check out both of your recipes for my next smoke.  I'll probably do two butts so I can try your recipe and one other experiment.  I have made 5 butts so far and thought they all tasted great (relative to what I know), but I'm still looking for the "one" go-to recipe.  Figure that could take a really long time, but you have to start somewhere!

I agree that the complimenting flavor should be the goal, though.  I wouldn't want the bourbon to be a leading flavor, but if there is a hint of it, you could have something.


----------



## smokingreg (Sep 20, 2013)

bvbull200 said:


> That's the idea!  You and everyone else in this thread have shown that there is a pretty solid group of smoke/bbq & whiskey fans.
> 
> And dude...congratulations on the baby!  We had our first one just over 3 months ago.  Your first?


Yup. Our first. Congrats to you, too.

He's keeping us up at night, but other than that, he's pretty awesome.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 20, 2013)

smokingreg said:


> Yup. Our first. Congrats to you, too.
> 
> He's keeping us up at night, but other than that, he's pretty awesome.


it gets better... have a 2 year old right now and he is a real firecracker.... but he loves his sleep.


----------



## jeffed76 (Sep 20, 2013)

smokingreg said:


> Yup. Our first. Congrats to you, too.
> 
> He's keeping us up at night, but other than that, he's pretty awesome.


 what's going to be funny is when the little one says "yea, me and my Daddy love to smoke together" to the teacher on their first day of school :)


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 20, 2013)

smokingreg said:


> Yup. Our first. Congrats to you, too.
> 
> He's keeping us up at night, but other than that, he's pretty awesome.


Our little Stella fortunately made it through that phase fairly quickly (though you wouldn't believe it last night).

Good luck with the little fella!


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 20, 2013)

Rockin some Johnny Walker Black with a chucky this weekend.  First one I have done, so wish me luck.


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 20, 2013)

A scotch guy....I like it.

Good luck on the chuckie.  Be sure to come back with pics of both of your treats.


----------



## smokin isthe dr (Sep 20, 2013)

So finally here are the pics of my bourbon smoke last weekend. Been crazy at work this week and am working all weekend, so I won't be smoking or drinking much.   As I mentioned before, I did a bunch of stuff this last smoke. Did two butts, a small brisket, and a Cincinnati chili fatty over a hickory/cherry wood combo. 













IMG_20130915_180723_947.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Sep 20, 2013






The fatty was a mixture of Cincinnati chili and cheddar cheese in a turkey sausage and bacon blanket. It turned out delicious, but the inside kind of mixed in with the turkey so the fatty deflated a little. Still reminded the wife of home, so it was a win. 













IMG_20130915_213532_486.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Sep 20, 2013






The brisket was rubbed with a random mix of sweet and spicy.  













IMG_20130916_240629_911.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Sep 20, 2013






One butt was rubbed with a mix of pepper and curry spices.  I used JJ's foiling sauce as a finishing sauce for this and the mix of sweet and pepper was pretty nice. 













IMG_20130916_070609_789.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Sep 20, 2013






Now for the bourbon butt.  I injected this butt for the first time. Used a mixture of wild turkey 101 bourbon and apple cider for the injection. I just kind of eyeballed the amounts to taste but was probably 40% bourbon to 60% cider.  before injecting it I let this mixture sit with some Thai hot chili peppers opened up inside. After injecting, I rubbed it with a mix that had a little heat to it. I also occasionally mopped it with the same mix as the injection. The finishing sauce was loosely based off of jj's finishing sauce, but I made it in the mostly empty  bourbon bottle.  I let that sit (also with the Thai peppers) to soak up a hint of the bourbon flavor. The end result was a delicious piece of meat with a hint of bourbon up front and a tinge of heat on the backside.  I would definitely do this again!













IMG_20130916_070620_806.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Sep 20, 2013


















IMG_20130916_070601_388.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Sep 20, 2013






Unfortunately I had planned a long smoke, but the weather stopped cooperating so I had to do the last four hours or so inside in the oven!













IMG_20130916_241136_947.jpg



__ smokin isthe dr
__ Sep 20, 2013


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 20, 2013)

Anyone know how to start a group on here... we should start a whiskey smoking group.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Sep 20, 2013)

bgosnell151 said:


> Anyone know how to start a group on here... we should start a whiskey smoking group.


I was told you could start it yourself but I didn't see how...put a message out to the moderators - especially Pineywoods - and they can help.

I think that the whiskey smoking group is a good idea!

Bill


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 20, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> I was told you could start it yourself but I didn't see how...put a message out to the moderators - especially Pineywoods - and they can help.
> 
> I think that the whiskey smoking group is a good idea!
> 
> Bill



Thanks Bill... PM sent to him.


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 20, 2013)

Good idea bgosnell!  That is the spirit of this thread.  Keep us posted on the group status!


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 20, 2013)

bvbull200 said:


> Good idea bgosnell!  That is the spirit of this thread.  Keep us posted on the group status!



I certainly will... we should probably name it in your honor :biggrin:


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 20, 2013)

bgosnell151 said:


> I certainly will... we should probably name it in your honor


Ha ha...there were a handful of us in another thread that got the idea kicked off.

The "Whiskey Smoking Group" is good.  Or just "Whiskey Smokers" or something.


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 20, 2013)

Smokin isthe Dr said:


> Now for the bourbon butt. I injected this butt for the first time. Used a mixture of wild turkey 101 bourbon and apple cider for the injection. I just kind of eyeballed the amounts to taste but was probably 40% bourbon to 60% cider. before injecting it I let this mixture sit with some Thai hot chili peppers opened up inside. After injecting, I rubbed it with a mix that had a little heat to it. I also occasionally mopped it with the same mix as the injection. The finishing sauce was loosely based off of jj's finishing sauce, but I made it in the mostly empty bourbon bottle. I let that sit (also with the Thai peppers) to soak up a hint of the bourbon flavor. The end result was a delicious piece of meat with a hint of bourbon up front and a tinge of heat on the backside. I would definitely do this again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything looked great, don't get me wrong, but that bourbon/apple cider recipe sounds awesome.  I will definitely be trying that soon.  Glad you give it the seal of approval.  I'll have to check out JJ's recipe and make the bourbon additions that you did.


----------



## smokingreg (Sep 20, 2013)

Well guys. Still haven't decided on what to smoke this weekend.  Leaning toward spares.  I'll pick up some meat in the morning.

On the more important note, I decided to look at the local store to see how much Buffalo Trace is.  $19.99 for a 750.

On the way out the door, I continued my exploration of cheap bourbon and picked up a 750 of Rebel Yell.  Pretty decent, but nothing spectacular.  Worth $8.99 for a 750.  And since I wasn't sure of that one, I picked up some more Evan 1793 for $11.99.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 21, 2013)

smokingreg said:


> Well guys. Still haven't decided on what to smoke this weekend.  Leaning toward spares.  I'll pick up some meat in the morning.
> 
> On the more important note, I decided to look at the local store to see how much Buffalo Trace is.  $19.99 for a 750.
> 
> On the way out the door, I continued my exploration of cheap bourbon and picked up a 750 of Rebel Yell.  Pretty decent, but nothing spectacular.  Worth $8.99 for a 750.  And since I wasn't sure of that one, I picked up some more Evan 1793 for $11.99.  :beercheer:


2 for the price of 1... well played.


----------



## smokingreg (Sep 21, 2013)

bgosnell151 said:


> 2 for the price of 1... well played.


I know I've already said it in this thread, but I cannot stress how good Evan 1793 is for the price.

I implore everyone to try it.

Oh, and 3 racks of spares and some jalapenos/habaneros going on the egg today.

Contemplating doing an Asian rack and 2 standard bbq.


----------



## smokingreg (Sep 21, 2013)

Got some live QVIEW going if any of y'all want to follow.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...le-and-plain-ole-bbq-and-smoked-peppers-qview

Bourbon will be poured very shortly.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 23, 2013)

Ribs are cooking now.  3-2-1 method-ish.  The 2 was spent foiled with honey, 2 ounces of Buffali Trace and 4 ounces of apple juice.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 23, 2013)

Here is a pic prior to their nap.












20130923_185647.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Sep 23, 2013


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 23, 2013)

I had a little over a shot of Pendleton Rye left in the bottle, so it went into Pop's brine with some bacon. Probably not enough to effect the taste, but we'll see.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 24, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> I had a little over a shot of Pendleton Rye left in the bottle, so it went into Pop's brine with some bacon. Probably not enough to effect the taste, but we'll see.


I put 2 ounces in my ribs... and it was pretty strong.


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 24, 2013)

How did they turn out, bgosnell?  I didn't get to do any smoking this weekend.  I was busy building an UDS for a buddy of mine.  I just need to build the coal basket and I'm done.  Anxious to see how well it run.

I did buy a brisket this weekend, too.  It'll probably go in the fridge tonight to start thawing out and I'll cook it on Saturday.  I'm torn on whether or not to try any bourbon flavor in it.  I've only done one brisket before and, while it turned out pretty good, I haven't found a good baseline, yet.

Might do a pork butt, too, just so I can do some bourbon experimentation.  Worst case scenario, I'll just drink the stuff ;).


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 24, 2013)

bvbull200 said:


> How did they turn out, bgosnell?  I didn't get to do any smoking this weekend.  I was busy building an UDS for a buddy of mine.  I just need to build the coal basket and I'm done.  Anxious to see how well it run.
> 
> I did buy a brisket this weekend, too.  It'll probably go in the fridge tonight to start thawing out and I'll cook it on Saturday.  I'm torn on whether or not to try any bourbon flavor in it.  I've only done one brisket before and, while it turned out pretty good, I haven't found a good baseline, yet.
> 
> Might do a pork butt, too, just so I can do some bourbon experimentation.  Worst case scenario, I'll just drink the stuff ;).



They didn't turn out very good.  They had a strange flavor.  I thought the sweetness of the apple juice and honey would pair well with it, but not so much.  They also were dry, no fault of the bourbon.













20130923_194317.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Sep 24, 2013


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.  Learning experience, I'm sure!  I haven't tried ribs, yet.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 24, 2013)

no problem... could have just been the combo of the rub with those flavors that threw it off.


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm doing a 13 lb brisket on Saturday and was thinking of making some extra burnt ends out of the point.  I normally see them put in a shallow pan of sorts with a little "juice" and put back in the smoker.  Thought this would be a good chance to try a little rye or bourbon mixed with the drippings for the burnt ends to sit in.

Does anyone else make burnt ends out of the point?  What is your method?  Best I can tell, I can cook the whole thing until the flat is probe tender, then cut the flat off to wrap and rest while I cube the point and put it back in for a couple hours to turn in to burnt ends.  Sound about right?

1st time for me, so any and all advice is appreciated.


----------



## saltytim (Sep 25, 2013)

Old Fitzgerald 1849 straight Kentucky bourbon, reasonably priced, very smooth, I sip it over ceramic rocks kept in the freezer.


----------



## jeffed76 (Sep 25, 2013)

saltytim said:


> Old Fitzgerald 1849 straight Kentucky bourbon, reasonably priced, very smooth, I sip it over ceramic rocks kept in the freezer.


I have never heard of this ceramic rocks kept in the freezer, sounds brilliant!  Is this your idea or do I just live under a rock and everybody is doing it?


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 25, 2013)

I have Maker's Mark discs in the freezer. They fit nicely in two fingers of Maker's Mark.


----------



## saltytim (Sep 25, 2013)

Look up Teroforma













IMG_20130925_192240_614.jpg



__ saltytim
__ Sep 25, 2013


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 25, 2013)

Think they sell them at Crate and Barrel.  You can look up whiskey stones too.


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 26, 2013)

I've heard them called whiskey stones and whiskey rocks.  Most decent liquor stores sell them (at least around here).  Worth it if you like to sip chilled whiskey.

Mine are in the freezer now.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 27, 2013)

bvbull200 said:


> I've heard them called whiskey stones and whiskey rocks.  Most decent liquor stores sell them (at least around here).  Worth it if you like to sip chilled whiskey.
> 
> Mine are in the freezer now.


I haven't tried them, but have looked at them several times... add that to my Christmas list with the new Maverick that is coming out.


----------



## bvbull200 (Sep 27, 2013)

Smoker prep has just begun for tomorrow's cook.  Getting the smoker completely ready so that at 3:00 a.m., I can just get the coals lit and have the meat ready when it gets up to temp.

Not sure how long this thing'll take, but I don't have a deadline.  Simple salt 'n pepper rub, probably, and cooked with a little bit of cherry wood.

I do plan on making some extra burnt ends and have them finish in a little whiskey/beef broth mix.


----------



## freakynorm (Sep 29, 2013)

My last rib smoke I tossed a small sampler bottle of Jack Daniel's Tennessee Honey during my foil time. The wife and I thought it added a certain depth of flavor to that batch. I will definitely be using it again in future smoking endeavors. I also used bourbon in the rib glaze and I really liked the flavor of it. I do not drink any hard liquor like whisky, scotch or bourbon or even beer and wine. I just don't find the taste that enjoyable. But I do enjoy cooking with alcohol.


----------



## bvbull200 (Oct 5, 2013)

Bought the little bottle of Buffalo Trace last night.  $18 at a place I consider to have reasonable prices for the area. 

I was looking to try Old Fitzgerald per a recommendation in this thread, but they didn't have any.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 5, 2013)

Fun thread!  Too bad it's only 9 AM here on the west coast. Wait, it's noon on the east coast!  Close enough!

I haven't tried using whisky or bourbon when foiling.  Thanks for the idea!

I don't foil my ribs but I've been using Kentucky bourbon in my pork rib sweet sauce for years (commercial SBR's BBQ sauce, Kentucky bourbon, and apricot-pineapple preserves).  Thins it nicely and gives it a great flavor.  Tried using the sweeter Seagram's in the sauce and didn't care for it at all.  Made the sauce too sweet.


----------



## smokingreg (Oct 5, 2013)

Noboundaries said:


> Fun thread!  Too bad it's only 9 AM here on the west coast.


I see no problem with this.


----------



## eman (Oct 5, 2013)

bvbull200 said:


> I've heard them called whiskey stones and whiskey rocks.  Most decent liquor stores sell them (at least around here).  Worth it if you like to sip chilled whiskey.
> 
> Mine are in the freezer now.


And to think i been using the gel filled baby teething rings????


----------



## cattech89 (Oct 6, 2013)

bvbull200 said:


> I've heard them called whiskey stones and whiskey rocks.  Most decent liquor stores sell them (at least around here).  Worth it if you like to sip chilled whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So are mine. 
My brother got them for me. They really are great. Chill the bourbon without affecting the flavor at all!

My new favorite bourbon that I've found is Bulleit. My standby bourbon was always either Maker's Mark or Woodford Reserve. But this has replaced both. It has a higher rye content than other bourbon, not enough to be considered a rye but enough to really add some warmth. I love it!  

I've never cooked with it but I think it's too good for that. Plus I'd be the only one who could eat it cause of the wifey's gluten problems. 




Seth


----------



## smokingreg (Oct 6, 2013)

You should try the bulleit rye. It's fantastic.


----------



## cattech89 (Oct 6, 2013)

smokingreg said:


> You should try the bulleit rye. It's fantastic.




I will definitely give it a try!
Thanks!




Seth


----------



## bvbull200 (Oct 7, 2013)

Bulleit rye is good stuff. I've actually never had their bourbon. Add it to the laundry list of bourbon to try.


----------



## smokingreg (Oct 8, 2013)

The baby has my sleep schedule all sorts of messed up, so I decided to throw a 3.25# chuckie (my first one ever) on the smoker tonight along with 15 habaneros.

Slight chance of Natural Light and Evan Williams black label.


----------



## saltytim (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm  tell ya gotta try old fitztgerald 1849 so smooth ,and good. Kentucky straight bourbon.in


----------



## smokingreg (Oct 8, 2013)

saltytim said:


> I'm tell ya gotta try old fitztgerald 1849 so smooth ,and good. Kentucky straight bourbon.in


Is it all an 8 year bourbon?  If so, that's a pretty decent price.


----------



## smokingreg (Oct 8, 2013)

Habs are done.  Can't wait to grind them down to flakes,













habs1008.JPG



__ smokingreg
__ Oct 8, 2013


----------



## me6164 (Oct 11, 2013)

If any of you are ever here in Kentucky. Look up the bourbon trail. You won't be disappointed. Being only about two hours away. I've been going almost once a year sometimes twice over the past 3 years.

As far as my Bourbon likings go. Pappy Van Winkle is probably my favorite. But I've only ever tried it once. It's very hard to find and when you do find it it's in the $250ish range. Same goes with the Parkers Heritage collection. Don't think I've seen four roses discussed. Both the single barrel and small batch are very good. Same goes for Elijah Craig and Blanton's. And the obvious ones like Wild Turkey, Jim Beam(Devils Cut is my favorite), Makers Mark, Eagle Rare And Woodford Reserve. All of which have different choices from the years aged to the type of finish.

Someone else mentioned Ancient Age. And they were spot on! Here you can get it for under $20. And it's on par with most of the stuff you can get for around $30.


----------



## smokingreg (Oct 11, 2013)

Just make sure you don't confuse ancient age with ancient ancient age 10 year. That's what you really want. Sadly, I can never find the AAA 10 year here.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 11, 2013)

smokingreg said:


> I know I've already said it in this thread, but I cannot stress how good Evan 1793 is for the price.
> 
> I implore everyone to try it.


Picked up a bottle of the Evan Williams 1783 recently. While I don't think it's quite on the par of Maker's Mark or Woodford Reserve, it does come quite close, and at only $13 up here, as opposed to $30 +/- for the latter.


----------



## smokingreg (Oct 12, 2013)

I'll consider that to be a positive recommendation.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 12, 2013)

smokingreg said:


> I'll consider that to be a positive recommendation.


It is. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## smokingreg (Oct 12, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> It is. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## saltytim (Oct 13, 2013)

IMG_20131013_083122_592.jpg



__ saltytim
__ Oct 13, 2013





 My wife, and I toured Bairds town, camped at  My old Kentucky home, about two years ago, cant wait to go back, pictures of my favorites, so smooth, with whisky stones.  old


----------



## bvbull200 (Oct 15, 2013)

smokingreg said:


> Habs are done.  Can't wait to grind them down to flakes,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those habaneros look great.  Pardon me if I missed the post, but what temp were they smoked at?  Looks like something to do right after I pull some meat off the smoker to use the last bit of coals.


me6164 said:


> If any of you are ever here in Kentucky. Look up the bourbon trail. You won't be disappointed. Being only about two hours away. I've been going almost once a year sometimes twice over the past 3 years.
> 
> As far as my Bourbon likings go. Pappy Van Winkle is probably my favorite. But I've only ever tried it once. It's very hard to find and when you do find it it's in the $250ish range. Same goes with the Parkers Heritage collection. Don't think I've seen four roses discussed. Both the single barrel and small batch are very good. Same goes for Elijah Craig and Blanton's. And the obvious ones like Wild Turkey, Jim Beam(Devils Cut is my favorite), Makers Mark, Eagle Rare And Woodford Reserve. All of which have different choices from the years aged to the type of finish.
> 
> Someone else mentioned Ancient Age. And they were spot on! Here you can get it for under $20. And it's on par with most of the stuff you can get for around $30.


A buddy bought Pappy Van Winkle for his bachelor party.  I think it was the 15 year (it was a bit over $100) ?  Great stuff.  It's the only time I've had it.  I hear it is pretty hard to get your hands on.

I think I mentioned Four Roses earlier, but I forget.  I just finished a bottle of it last week.  Good and worth the buy, but for my money I'll still take Larceny at a similar price point.


mneeley490 said:


> Picked up a bottle of the Evan Williams 1783 recently. While I don't think it's quite on the par of Maker's Mark or Woodford Reserve, it does come quite close, and at only $13 up here, as opposed to $30 +/- for the latter.


If you like Maker's, try Larceny.  A 10-20% discount compared to Maker's and I like it even better.  It is closer to Maker's 46 than the standard Maker's in my opinion.  Evan Williams really is some good stuff to keep on the shelf.


----------



## bvbull200 (Oct 15, 2013)

I made the best pulled pork of my short smoking career this weekend.  Steady flow of Buffalo Trace was crucial to my performance ;).  No whiskey in the cooking, though.  I used some agave nectar in the juice that I put in the foil when I wrapped.  Might try it with a little bourbon, though.  It picked up the sweet taste pretty well.













20131013_155349_zpsdf543cd2.jpg



__ bvbull200
__ Oct 15, 2013


















20131013_161158_zps6989291b.jpg



__ bvbull200
__ Oct 15, 2013


















20131013_182222_zpsa1d65913.jpg



__ bvbull200
__ Oct 15, 2013


















20131013_182338_zpsbdfdf7b6.jpg



__ bvbull200
__ Oct 15, 2013


















20131013_182845_zps30b61e89.jpg



__ bvbull200
__ Oct 15, 2013






So, so, so juicy and it pulled with such ease.  I know pork is forgiving, but I really feel like I nailed this one.  250* for about 8.5 hours and then foiled and finished at ~315* for around an hour or so.  Probed tender at 199* and then went for a rest.  Really, really pleased.


----------



## smokingreg (Oct 15, 2013)

I smoked the Habs around 260-270 (whatever temp my meat was going). I just tossed them on when I put the meat on and let them go until they felt crispy (between 3-5 hrs). The smoker did a good job of drying them so I didn't need to use the dehydrator.


----------



## bvbull200 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info.  In to the smoker a dozen habaneros will go next time I have it fired up!

What do you use for grinding?  Think a pestle and mortar would do the trick?


----------



## smokingreg (Oct 15, 2013)

I use a mini food processor on light grind, but you should be great.


----------



## forgebbq (Oct 15, 2013)

As mentioned earlier pretty much the entire lineup out of the Buffalo Trace Distillery is great bourbon.  Buffalo Trace, Elmer T Lee, George T Stagg, W L Weller, Blantons and of course the elusive Pappy Van Winkle.  Many of these fall in the $25-40 range while the Blantons ($50) and Pappy ($100-300) depending on the age (10,12,15,18,20,23).  Just a neat side note, the top of the Blantons bottle has a bronze race horse with jockey and each one depicts the horse and jockey in a different position with a letter stamped on the lower leg.  If you collect all 8 they spell out BLANTONS and will depict the sequence of a horse race with the jockey celebrating at the end.  If you are lucky enough to get one of the 85-90,000 bottles released each year raid the savings and don't share with anyone!  This bourbon can be drank easily neat or on the rocks without a hint of burn.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 15, 2013)

I grew up on Weller's. haven't had it in yrs.  Blanton's is primo for special occasions. And Maker's is a mainstay always in the liquor cabinet.


----------



## humdinger (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey all! I just spent the last 45 minutes reading this whole thread b/c I hadn't caught it earlier. I was psyched the whole time because it is a topic I love to discuss. The irony is I clicked on it to recommend Buffalo Trace, but it's clear that bourbon has been well represented and discussed.

Anyways, I'm a fan of it all. Bourbon, Rye, Tennessee Whiskey, Irish and Canadian Whisky too. Below are some shots (pun intended) I just took to add to the discussion.













2013-10-15 22.29.34.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Oct 15, 2013






Bought this in the Duty Free Shop while cruising down in Grand Turks in the Turks and Cacos Islands. When I got home and researched it, I was glad I bought it b/c it turns out it is not available in the US. It's pretty good, but nothing noticeably special about it. It's 100 proof so it packs a punch. Think I paid around $35 for it.













2013-10-15 22.30.41.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Oct 15, 2013






I can't believe no one has brought up Crown Royal yet! It's very popular in my neck of the woods and a family favorite (second to JD).

I'm sure you all know the purple bag. Now the Gold bag is Crown Reserve (about $45) which is really good but about $5 too high IMHO. But the red bag once contained bottle of the coveted Crown XR. This limited-release special blend of Crown Royal is sold in numbered bottles and is made from the last batch of whiskey distilled at the Waterloo distillery. After mothballing in 1992, the Waterloo distillery burned down in 1993, with only a small amount of whisky being left behind. The red XR has a glass stopper. It retails for about $130 if you can find it. If anyone ever offers you a shot.....take it. Here's a pic of the bottle and box from google images













crown-royal-xr-2.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Oct 15, 2013


















2013-10-15 22.32.22.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Oct 15, 2013






My local wine and liquor store started carrying Winter Jack about a week ago. It's the first time available in Michigan as far as I know. It's pretty inexpensive (I think I paid around $18 for it) but really good. Where the honey JD is thick and sweet, this Winter Jack has more of a tart-crisp taste like a honeycrisp apple. If you've ever had a shooter called Washington Apple or Apple Jack, it's like that. Definitely worth the money in order to have something special for the holidays. The ladies might even love it more than you.

Ok good night all!

Oh by the way any word on the starting of a new group for whiskey and bourbon lovers?


----------



## bvbull200 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for the post, Humdinger.  There is some unique whiskey in there that I hadn't seen before (Silver Select and Winter Jack).  I've tried Crown XR before and it is quite good.  I'm not a huge fan of blended Canadian whiskies, but there are exceptions to every rule ;).

I'll give that Winter Jack a try if I can find it.  Sounds like an interesting holiday liqueur.


----------



## bvbull200 (Oct 16, 2013)

I also have to say, one of the great things about this discussion is that it really has been free of whiskey snobs.  I've participated in similar discussions before and they always end up reduced to who has tried the rarest/most expensive bottle of whiskey once before in their life and why it makes all "lesser" options unworthy of discussion.

There have been some really great whiskeys mentioned in here (Pappy Van Winkle, Crown XR, Glenmorangie 18 yr, etc.) that aren't really a staple whiskey and more for special occasions, but there are a TON of great recommendations that the average Joe can enjoy with great regularity.  Kudos to all that have participated so far.

Still need to get a bottle of the Jack Daniels Honey and glaze some ribs with it.  Maybe this weekend?


----------



## pit of despair (Oct 16, 2013)

By the grace of God was I born and raised in Kentucky and after years of research Woodford Reserve has risen to the top of my list. By the orders of the US Navy I came to live in Scotland and was thrown into the world of single malt scotch.  I even had the chance to celebrate in Iraq with a bottle of the rare Johnny Walker Blue lable. But only rarely do I incorporate whiskey in my smokes.  I have done ribs with Jack Black and some with Woodford Reserve Honey Whiskey both sets of ribs had a hint of oak whiskey barrel smoke to them.


----------



## humdinger (Oct 16, 2013)

bvbull200 said:


> Thanks for the post, Humdinger.  There is some unique whiskey in there that I hadn't seen before (Silver Select and Winter Jack).  I've tried Crown XR before and it is quite good.  I'm not a huge fan of blended Canadian whiskies, but there are exceptions to every rule ;).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem. I'm glad you started this thread and I agree with your other post about how nice it is to have a pretentious-free discussion about bourbons and whiskeys. Compared to the rest of the web, this forum is an oasis of down-to-earth good people.


----------



## ryan in louisville (Oct 17, 2013)

Interesting that Pappy Van Winkle was brought up on here and then last night on the local news there is a story about $26,000 work of it being stolen from a warehouse.  Police think it's an inside job.


----------



## humdinger (Oct 17, 2013)

RYAN IN LOUISVILLE said:


> Interesting that Pappy Van Winkle was brought up on here and then last night on the local news there is a story about $26,000 work of it being stolen from a warehouse.  Police think it's an inside job.


 Interesting. I'll have to Google that and check it out.


----------



## bvbull200 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just looked that story up and read about it.  Pretty crazy.  It said that only 50 employees have access to the area that the bottles were taken, so there aren't a whole lot of possibilities as to who it could have been.

I need to get on the waiting list somewhere for a bottle of that stuff.  I knew it was good and desirable, but I had no idea it was that coveted.


----------



## dools103 (Oct 17, 2013)

If anyone belongs to Costco and they have a liqour store try thr Kirkland brand bourbon in the bottle that looks like Woodford Reserve (squarish) for the price about 20 a qt I think it has a wonderful smooth taste


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 17, 2013)

dools103 said:


> If anyone belongs to Costco and they have a liqour store try thr Kirkland brand bourbon in the bottle that looks like Woodford Reserve (squarish) for the price about 20 a qt I think it has a wonderful smooth taste


Supposedly made/bottled by Jim Beam.


----------



## saltytim (Oct 18, 2013)

Any of ya ever had a meat bird, it's a chicken that grows a pound a month. Our daughter is raising them. We put one on the smoker at ten this morn. Injected with evans williams honey reserve bourbon. Rubbed with everglades seasoning.:grilling_smilie:


----------



## bvbull200 (Oct 24, 2013)

saltytim said:


> Any of ya ever had a meat bird, it's a chicken that grows a pound a month. Our daughter is raising them. We put one on the smoker at ten this morn. Injected with evans williams honey reserve bourbon. Rubbed with everglades seasoning.


How did the chicken turn out?  I'm doing a whole chicken this weekend and this sounds pretty interesting.  I need to go grab another bottle of Larceny, but I can pick up some honey bourbon while I'm there.


----------



## saltytim (Oct 24, 2013)

The chicken  was awsome. I didn't get pics, got busy with guests, and dessert, just forgot. The honey whiskey injected near the bone, really flavors the meat.


----------



## bvbull200 (Oct 24, 2013)

Any other details on the cook?  Brined?  Temp? Time?

Looking forward to giving it a whirl on Saturday!


----------



## webebigdog (Oct 24, 2013)

Booze and smoking!!! What could possibly be better. I like alot of differant ones. Mainly I have a bottle of Fireball Cinnamon Whiskey in the freezer. Tastes great to me with a little burn from the cinnamon. I think I will have to injected a chicken with it! That never even crossed my mind to use booze to inject. I do a marinade for chicken with tequilia and lime....


----------



## bvbull200 (Oct 24, 2013)

Tequila!?!?!  Get that clear devil's poison outta here!  ;)

I've had the fireball stuff.  Not the same as drinking whiskey in a traditional sense, but good in its own right.  If you like the flavored stuff, give Bird Dog Blackberry a try.  I've mentioned it in here a couple of times, but it is good stuff on the flavored front.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 24, 2013)

bvbull200 said:


> Tequila!?!?!  Get that clear devil's poison outta here!  ;)


Oooooh, don't be dis'ing on da tequila.  That's a whole 'nuther thread.  Ain't had much luck cooking with it though, but a good Anejo (aged) tequila, so good to sip.

Back on topic.  I had a friend give me a bottle of 12 year Van Winkle Special Reserve several years ago she bought at Bevmo.  Honestly, I didn't know what I had until this thread.  I just knew it was good! I've been enjoying it immensely just a little at a time.   Still have 1/3rd of the bottle left.


----------



## saltytim (Oct 25, 2013)

Bvbull200, no brine, let the chicken infused with the whisky sit in fridge for two days, rubbed the bird with ,everglades seasonings, smoked with hickory wood, 250 deg, meat temp 165 deg, about 7 hrs, but it was a 13# chicken.


----------



## saltytim (Oct 25, 2013)

IMG_20131024_172231_087.jpg



__ saltytim
__ Oct 25, 2013





 Injected this big bad, butt last night with the evan williams honey reserve.


----------



## saltytim (Oct 25, 2013)

IMG_20131024_172955_721.jpg



__ saltytim
__ Oct 25, 2013





 then rubbed it with brown sugar, pepper, celery seed, mustard powder, paprika, while sipping old fitzgerald, 1849. Smoking it sunday.


----------



## humdinger (Oct 25, 2013)

Yum yum. That butt looks good. The rub should really get into the meat with three days of marinating.


----------



## bvbull200 (Oct 25, 2013)

saltytim said:


> Bvbull200, no brine, let the chicken infused with the whisky sit in fridge for two days, rubbed the bird with ,everglades seasonings, smoked with hickory wood, 250 deg, meat temp 165 deg, about 7 hrs, but it was a 13# chicken.


Thanks!  I have been brining mine since late last night and will have to put your recipe on the books for next time.  Sounds good, though.  The pork looks crazy good, too.

I will be cooking at your temp, however.  I'm glad to hear 250* is a good temp as that is what my Bandera loves to settle at and is what I've had good results at for pork.  

I have the chicken going on tomorrow and just got done injecting a pork butt.  Right on cue for this thread, too, as it is injected with a mix of apple cider and Bird Dog Blackberry whiskey.  I've tried this before, but didn't get much injected before my injector crapped out.  This time I got a nice injection and did it plenty early.  I can't wait to see how it turns out.  Putting it on around 8 a.m. and hope to pull it off to rest around 6 p.m. for an 8 p.m. serving.  I plan to wrap and ramp up the heat if I start running out of time.


----------



## bvbull200 (Oct 27, 2013)

No pictures due to all the commotion (and drinks) last night, but the pork butt injected with a blend of apple cider and Bird Dog Blackberry whiskey was simply fantastic.  There was a slight sweet berry aroma to the pulled pork and a slight after taste, but the sweetness didn't dominate ate all.  Right after you took a bite, there was a bit of a whiskey flavor that the whiskey drinkers immediately identified and the rest called an "oak" or "woody" flavor.

Moisture level was tremendous, as well.  Only thing I regret is wrapping it as early as I did.  I like a really crisp, dark bark, but missed it by wrapping a little too early.  I know that the no-wrap method yields even darker bark, but the last time I wrapped, I caught it at just the right time and got phenomenal bark and a LOT of juice.  Just the extra moistness this time.

Whiskey drinkers, go grab a bottle of Bird Dog (it's cheap) and try it as part of your injection on a butt.  I think you'll like it.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 27, 2013)

I bought a small bottle of Jack Daniel's Tennessee Honey yesterday. So what should I do with it? Chicken, pork butt? Part of a basic marinade, or inject straight?


----------



## humdinger (Oct 28, 2013)

Infuse some rub into the Jack Daniels honey for about 15 minutes then strain it out, and directly inject.


----------



## jeffed76 (Oct 30, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Infuse some rub into the Jack Daniels honey for about 15 minutes then strain it out, and directly inject.


I'm going to have to try that!  Does the alcohol cook off?


----------



## humdinger (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah, I've injected about 5 butts with different combos of jack and coke, jack and ginger ale, jack and cider, etc...; and they always turn out fine with no residual alcohol leftover. I think the low boiling point of alcohol helps with that....


----------



## saltytim (Oct 31, 2013)

I bought a bottle of bird dog black berry flavored whiskey last night, had a couple over, they drank it all. I was gonna smoke some venison with it. I got threw a shot, to sweet for me.Thumbs Up


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 2, 2013)

Has anyone tried using Apple Jack or Apple Brandy in their marinades or sauces?  I'm going to give it a shot this weekend with SLC ribs.


----------



## jeffed76 (Nov 2, 2013)

Noboundaries said:


> Has anyone tried using Apple Jack or Apple Brandy in their marinades or sauces?  I'm going to give it a shot this weekend with SLC ribs.


 Make sure to post your results.  It sound really good!


----------



## bvbull200 (Nov 2, 2013)

Visiting my folks and their local liquor store had Devil's Cut on sale, 2 handles for $40 (1 was $32 alone). Here is the result:



I should be good for a little while :)


----------



## nmaust (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Four Roses Small Batch, Booker's, and Breckenridge myself. On a budget, though, you can't beat Jim Beam Black.


----------



## saltytim (Nov 3, 2013)

What state were you in, really good deal.


----------



## bvbull200 (Nov 3, 2013)

Georgetown, Texas. The liquor store is called Twin Liquors.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 3, 2013)

jeffed76 said:


> Make sure to post your results. It sound really good!


AppleJack is my new favorite addition to my doctored commercial sauce.  Laird's AppleJack is a mix of 35% Apple Brandy and 65% neutral grain alcohol. $19 at Bevmo.  6 pounds of apples go into making one 750ml bottle of AppleJack.  Laird's has 100% Apple Brandy for $30, 100 proof and uses 20 lbs of apples to make a 750ml bottle, but the blended AppleJack works great.  I might try the 100% though at some time.

We prefer a wet rib with a sweet sauce so I usually doctor up about 1 1/2 cups of my preferred commercial sauce with about 1/3 cup apricot-pineapple preserves and 3 oz bourbon, or in this case AppleJack.  The ribs in the picture below had a relatively light Sweet & Smoky rub coating then lightly dry smoked with mesquite at 275 for 3 hrs 50 mins, sprayed several times with a mix of apple cider, molasses, and water, sauced, then cooked at the same temp for another 30 minutes.  They needed to cook unsauced for probably another 45 minutes to an hour to get them to the "fall-off-the-bone" stage my wife likes, but I was hungry and they were done.  Relatively shallow 1/4" smoke ring but good "competition bite" as they say on TV; juicy, tender, and perfectly matched my bite mark.  Easily came off the bone too but held on nicely and didn't come off with one bite, which is how she likes 'em.

I've used bourbon to doctor my sauces for quite some time so it is a flavor we're familiar with.  My wife took one bite of these ribs and immediately stated she liked the AppleJack doctored sauce much better than the bourbon doctored sauce, and she previously loved the bourbon doctored sauce.  I have to agree with her.  The AppleJack complemented the pork better than the bourbon with a noticeably different taste.

Finally I was experimenting with AppleJack drinks with what on what I had on-hand in the house while the ribs were cooking.  Came up with several concoctions but our favorite creation is what I called a Drunken Apple Pie Cocktail.  My wife and I looked at each other and said "Oh, this is dangerous it goes down so easy!"  I can post the recipe if folks want it.













AppleJack Spare Ribs.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Nov 3, 2013


----------



## saltytim (Nov 4, 2013)

Post it, my wife's mouth is watering!!


----------



## bvbull200 (Nov 4, 2013)

That all looks and sounds great Noboundaries!

I'm almost regretting starting this thread as my liquor shopping list is growing out of control!  

+1 on posting the recipe for the drink.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 4, 2013)

*Drunken Apple Pie Cocktail*

*Ingredients*
2 1/2 oz Laird's AppleJack
1/2 oz Simple syrup (use less or more depending on your desired level of sweetness)
4 oz Simply Apple brand fresh pressed apple cider, or any fresh pressed apple cider, not the clear stuff.
2-3 shakes ground cinnamon
4 oz club soda
Apple slice for garnish (optional)
Sprig of mint for garnish (optional)

*Directions*

1. Fill a large 16 oz glass about half full with ice.

2. Except for the club soda add the ingredients in the order shown to shaker.  Shake vigorously to mix the ingredients and break down the cinnamon.

3. Pour in the large glass.  Add the club soda.  Stir.  Take a taste then add additional ice, club soda, or apple cider to top off the glass.

4. Garnish with apple slice and a sprig of mint if you want to impress the ladies.


----------



## humdinger (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks Noboundaries!


----------



## saltytim (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks, I think this will go good with turkey!!


----------



## saltytim (Nov 5, 2013)

Your correct, my whisky stock has also largened!!


----------



## bvbull200 (Nov 23, 2013)

Sitting here thinking about tomorrow's cook and had to come in to post. Temp dropped to the low 30's here and it has been wet. It will make for less than ideal conditions for smoking a brisket tomorrow, but it is the perfect excuse to sit by the fire and try a cold weather whiskey recipe I saw online. A couple shots of bourbon in a glass/mug of hot apple cider with a thin slice of lemon, a dash of all spice, and a cinnamon stick. For tonight, it is just right. Hope tomorrow's cook is every bit as perfect.


----------



## smokingreg (Dec 7, 2013)

Guys, it's been a while since I've seen a new post.

Went to a raffle at a local liquor store today for Pappy/Buffalo Trace Antique Collection/Elijah Craig 21/etc and came away with this gem.  I feel like I won the lottery.













photo.JPG



__ smokingreg
__ Dec 7, 2013


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 7, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey Nepas

That sounds pretty good.  Did you try refrying the bacon to crisp it up?  Since you're using rye, I'm asuming your Cdn.  Where?

Gary


----------



## vaquero01 (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a new one to add to the favorites list. Big House Bourbon. Daaaaaang fine for the price. And as an added bonus they make a Honey Bourbon that has moved up to my number one for sweet sipping and cooking. I have read y'alls choices regarding the honey bourbons. The Evans is good, The Jack and the Jim didnt cut it for me (and I'm a Jack fan) My favorite was Wild Turkey's American Honey. Well it just got knocked back a spot like Alabama after the Iron Bowl. Big House's Tupelo Honey Bourbon (allegedly made with 100% Tupelo Honey) is smooth and yet retains the bourbon flavor. $20 bucks a bottle to boot!!

 Well worth the try if you can find it.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey vaquero

Gonna have to see if I can find it--don't think I've seen it up here.  I agree, much as I love JD, I don't think much of the honey

Gary


----------



## smokingreg (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, already traded the 2013 William Larue Weller for a 2012 George T Stagg.  Here is the new loot. 142.8 proof.  142.8!!!













photo2.JPG



__ smokingreg
__ Dec 8, 2013


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 8, 2013)

Good Lord

Just don't spill any on your shirt--probably eat right through it  LOL

Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 8, 2013)

When I was a teenager four decades ago we lived outside Chattanooga, TN in a town called Hixson.  Several times my family and neighbors made the trip to the JD distillery in Lynchburg, TN.  They'd always buy several used whiskey aging barrels for $7 each as I remember, at least that's the number that's stuck in my head.  They'd make patio furniture out of them.  Before they did that though they'd put the barrels in a laundry room, bung hole facing down over a sauce pan.  They'd turn on a portable dehumidifier, seal up the room for a day or so and when they came back there'd be about a pint of pure, barrel proof JD in the sauce pan.  I have no idea how it tasted but they always made a party out of the results.


----------



## smokingreg (Dec 8, 2013)

Noboundaries said:


> When I was a teenager four decades ago we lived outside Chattanooga, TN in a town called Hixson.  Several times my family and neighbors made the trip to the JD distillery in Lynchburg, TN.  They'd always buy several used whiskey aging barrels for $7 each as I remember, at least that's the number that's stuck in my head.  They'd make patio furniture out of them.  Before they did that though they'd put the barrels in a laundry room, bung hole facing down over a sauce pan.  They'd turn on a portable dehumidifier, seal up the room for a day or so and when they came back there'd be about a pint of pure, barrel proof JD in the sauce pan.  I have no idea how it tasted but they always made a party out of the results.


holy moley


----------



## smokingreg (Dec 8, 2013)

GaryHibbert said:


> Good Lord
> 
> Just don't spill any on your shirt--probably eat right through it  LOL
> 
> Gary


obviously, each pour will need some water to cut it down to around 90-100 proof.  a human just can't drink 142.8 proof and keep his/her esophagus.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 8, 2013)

smokingreg said:


> holy moley


Seeing where you are from Smokingreg brought back another JD memory.  I went to university at Vanderbilt from 73-77 on a Navy ROTC scholarship.  At the time there was someone from the owners of JD on the Vandy Board of Trustees.  Also at the time the legal drinking age was 18 not 21.  Consequently, for just about every year I was at school, there were "field trips" to the distillery.  You'd sign up in advance, ride a Greyhound type bus to Lynchburg, get a behind the scenes tour, then a HUGE picnic BBQ at the employee picnic grounds.  JD was available for consumption at the picnic.  It's a dry county so nothing could be sold but consuming was another issue I guess.  My head still hurts thinking about the bus rides back to Nashville but those trips are some of my favorite Vandy memories.


----------



## saltytim (Dec 21, 2013)

I tried Kentucky Tavern for the first time, and was suprised, not bad, very inexpensive, good burn, and finish. What I liked the most was, as you went to take a sip, a very strong wood smoke aroma, made me think I had something on the smoker!:grilling_smilie:


----------



## smokingreg (Dec 22, 2013)

Kentucky Tavern isn't wonderful, but it isn't the worst I've had.  If I'm going really cheap, though, I have to go with Evan Williams black label.  It's extraordinarily solid for it's price.

Some other good, cheap ones:

Old Grandad

Very Old Barton

Ancient Ancient Age 10 Year

Benchmark

Rebel Yell (only if you like wheated bourbons like Weller and Pappy)


----------



## bdillard (Dec 22, 2013)

So last September we headed on a trip down the Snake and Columbia rivers to Astoria. I started the trip with a nice upper respiratory infection and bronchitis. Our travels buds noticed my hacking and Linda pipes up and says Oh...you've got to get some Jack Daniel's for that cough?? My response was Really?? (Not normally a bourbon drinker) She swore up and down it was the best cough/cold remedy going. So we swung by a liquor store in Spokane before heading to the boat. I floated couple of cubes in a glass of Dr. Jack and haven't coughed once since..... Now Dr. Jack is my smokin Partner......strictly for Medicinal Purposes of course....


----------



## saltytim (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks smokingreg for the list. I've been tring many different bourbans, my problem at this time, is we are in south west Fl. nearest store 45 min. We only drive in once a month. Thanks again for the list, I'm hoping to find these next time to town


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 30, 2013)

*SMOKED COCKTAILS *

I think this is the strangest thing I've ever seen. I was in a bar in Seattle the other night where they were doing this, and you can watch the owner, Jamie Boudreaux, explain and make one on YouTube. 

Since we can't link anymore, just go to YouTube and type in "How to smoke a cocktail".


----------



## smokingreg (Dec 31, 2013)

There is a distillery in Nashville that has gotten quite the following for this among other spirits:













Corsair-Triple-Smoked-RCD_1848-Edit.jpg



__ smokingreg
__ Dec 31, 2013


----------



## rwc565 (Dec 31, 2013)

I've never smoked with bourbon. Sounds interesting. I have used Spiced Rum on a stuffed pork loin that turned out great. As far as good sippin whiskey, there is a small batch distillery in Missouri called  Copper Run, they have the best tastin smoothest whiskey I've ever had. I wish I could get it here in Oklahoma!


----------



## blat (Mar 4, 2014)

For those that prefer the Canadian whiskeys, I want to recommend a bourbon.

Basil-Hayden simply the only bourbon I have ever had that I can actually say I liked.

Try it in an old fashioned

blat


----------



## humdinger (Mar 4, 2014)

blat said:


> For those that prefer the Canadian whiskeys, I want to recommend a bourbon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good blat. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------

